# Timex Electric Manuals



## ChrisG

Thought that this might help.

http://www.e-watchmaker.com/reviewtmxelectric.html


----------



## knirirr

ChrisG said:


> Thought that this might help.
> 
> http://www.e-watchmaker.com/reviewtmxelectric.html


Indeed so - thanks.

I just bought a beaten up old Timex Dynabeat to practice on which appears to be covered by those manuals (movement 40). It will need disassembly.

One disappointing thing is that the crystal has a crack through it that looked like a scratch, so although the wet-and-dry paper and Brasso crystal-polishing technique described in the hints and tips forum of this forum worked well the crack is still visible.

Does anyone know where I might find a replacement crystal that might fit? The battery retaining spring seems to be missing as well though I doubt I'll be able to find one of those.


----------



## watchnutz

Some info on your Timex project. The #40 movement is the "plain vanilla" first electric after the backset movements. Dynabeats were a higher beat movement than the #40. The Dynabeats are #'s 253, 254,and 255 which are plain, with date, and with day and date respectively. The contact spring assembly, seconds wheel assembly, and balance wheel assembly are different from the #40. You should find a series of small numbers on the edge of the dial, the last 2 numbers are the year and the 3 numbers preceding those are the movement.

Not sure what you mean that you are missing a battery retainer spring. Timex did not use a retainer just the bottom contact and another contact that was a flat brass that slid btween the plates and around the screw near the stem. The crystal is just a plastic pressure fit that is easily found and replaced. (no need to be Timex). If you are missing the contact I mentioned, I'm sure any of us Timex collectors can supply you one. Don't know where you are, but I'm in the States so it might be better if Mel, or Knut could send you one.


----------



## knirirr

watchnutz said:


> The Dynabeats are #'s 253, 254,and 255 which are plain, with date, and with day and date respectively.


Apologies - I looked at the chart on that site and it appeared that I had no. 40. However, this movement has got "256" marked on it next to the battery compartment. There's nothing on the dial other than "Timex Electric" and "Dynabeat".



> Not sure what you mean that you are missing a battery retainer spring.


The manual showed some sort of spring clip to keep the battery in place, but it seems that that's only need to test the movement when it is out of the case. So, I probably won't be needed it after all. It's completely non-functional at the moment and I doubt I'll be able to rectify that, but it will at least be interesting practice in taking a watch apart and putting it back together again. I can hardly make it it much worse.


----------



## mel

Indeed, the battery clip is supposedly only needed to keep the battery in place for service/testing purposes, otherwise it falls out when you turn the movement over :lol:

If you would like to e-mail me direct

(use mel AT ecosse DOT net )

with your snail mail address, I'm sure I have a Dynabeat in the "Job Lot for ebay" box that has a passable crystal in it, you're welcome to the crystal - although it will still need a PolyWatch polish to get some surface scratches out. :yes:

Check the hairspring hasn't been bludgered, for some reason folks seem to have had the habit of sticking screwdrivers into the opening in the dust cover and mauling the hairspring whilst trying to adjust the timing, my guess is rather than replace the battery, they've assumed the watch is running slow or stops and that the adjustment will cure the problem. :cry2:

Basic principle of all repairs - Check all SIMPLE fixes first, if something was working before, it should still work with a new power source. No foreign matter inside, no "loose" bits that are not fixed to something else, no water ingress etc, etc. :huh:


----------



## knirirr

mel said:


> I'm sure I have a Dynabeat in the "Job Lot for ebay" box that has a passable crystal in it, you're welcome to the crystal - although it will still need a PolyWatch polish to get some surface scratches out.


Thanks! E-mail sent.

There is a bit of a rattle, so perhaps something is loose inside...


----------



## knirirr

It turns out that the magnet had come loose, which I could fix, but the contact spring was bent completely out of shape somehow. Bending this back to the best of my ability didn't work, so it looks like that watch will have to remain dead. 

But - I have just won a Citizen Cosmotron in an Ebay auction, so if that makes it through the post it will take my mind off this setback.


----------

